# Turning 1 voice into a choir (tutorial)



## Chandler (Sep 9, 2017)

I've been messing with MUnison recently and was wondering if I could take my voice and turn it into a choir. Check out this vid and feel free to leave comments.


----------



## Kubler (Sep 10, 2017)

That's a nice rendition, I think I'l look into this plugin. I tried the same kind of experience some times ago but without "real sound processing", just spatialization of the voices and a reverb to cover up the bad quality of my mic 



Wonder what it would sound like with MUnison.


----------



## Chandler (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks. You're example sounds pretty good. MUnison has a demo, so you can check it out yourself and see if it works for you. It was on sale last week, but unfortunately my video came out a little too late. It should be back on sale again in a month or 2 though.


----------



## Kubler (Sep 11, 2017)

I'll take a look at this, thanks for the tip ^^


----------



## Will Blackburn (Sep 11, 2017)

cool sounds good, havent checked MUnison out before.


----------



## LFO (Sep 29, 2017)

Your demo is much better than the Munison demos. Listening to the official demos I would never consider purchasing the product, but your demo makes me think twice about it. If it goes on sale again it would be worth the money, $129 is too much.


----------



## Chandler (Sep 30, 2017)

Thanks. It goes on sale throughout the year. Every week a few plugins go on sale, so it should come around again soon.


----------

